
Why Marketing Has Become the Hardest Position to Hire For - bhyam
http://www.growandconvert.com/marketing/marketing-has-become-the-hardest-position-to-hire-for/
======
itscoreyb
It's true marketing is much harder to quantify than programming. But in
another sense, it's easier. You can point to how many leads you drove.
Developers can only point to how clean their code is.

I'd say there's a difference between technical marketing and the more artsy
branding stuff. And most of the technical people are developers, not
marketers. So, true, technical marketers are very hard to hire for!

~~~
iamjosaguiar
Leads, ROI, CPA. There's a heap of different metrics you can use to validate
how effective a marketer has been. That and as Benji mentioned when a marketer
is hiring a marketer you can very quickly pick up just how much acumen they
really have and how much is fluff. There's also a huge difference between the
hardcore direct response guys, the content marketing types and those that have
studied textbooks but don't have any real experience....

------
iamjosaguiar
Solid article Benji!

